# Bibliothek für Certificate Management Protocol (CMP)



## Wookie81 (29. Jul 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer freien Bibliothek für das Certificate Management Protocol (CMP). Muss nicht OpenSource sein, aber halt kostenlos verwendbar - auch in kommerziellen Projekten. Kennt da jemand eine?

Die auf der Wiki Seite angegebene cryptlib ist mir bekannt, ich kann mich aber leider mit der Lizenz nicht anfreunden (ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese noch viele andere Funktionen bietet die ich nicht brauche...).

Grüße
Wookie


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jul 2009)

Was ist mit der JavaLib die auf Wikipedia mit angegeben ist? Die wäre von der Lizenz her passend (LGPL), läuft aber nur in nem ApplicationServer ?!

- Alex


----------



## Wookie81 (29. Jul 2009)

Welche "JavaLib" meinst du? Das einzige was ich auf der Wikiseite gesehen habe, auf einen Application Server läuft und ne LGPL hat ist die EJBCA. Und das ist eine in Java/mit EJBs geschriebene CA, aber halt keine eigene Lib ... den CMP Teil darin hab ich mir schonmal angeschaut, aber das lässt sich nicht so einfach rauslösen und hernehmen.

Wookie


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jul 2009)

Ja, das meinte ich ...


----------

